# Registered Users No Longer able to add Tags



## Arshes Nei (May 28, 2008)

Due to abuse, registered users are no longer able to add tags to forum threads. Thank those who can't tag wisely.


----------



## capthavoc123 (May 28, 2008)

A good policy, in my opinion.

Although, TBH I found some of them hilarious while it lasted.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 28, 2008)

Heh, I've never used tags in my post since I saw them as useless and annoying. Good call, it was getting a bit abusive.


----------



## net-cat (May 28, 2008)

I guess we'll have to go back to insulting each other the old fashioned way!

(Kidding. As I said in IRC, I agree with this decision.)


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 28, 2008)

What _was_ the tag system anyway? I never even knew they existed until you posted this.


----------



## Rilvor (May 28, 2008)

And nothing of value was lost.


âŒ_âŒ
 At least people will quit asking for porn of me in thread tags now...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 28, 2008)

They were getting kinda dumb but i don't think anyone even used them the way they were supposed to be used.


----------



## Wovstah (May 29, 2008)

Aw, man... Just when I was starting to tag my threads.

Oh, well... =P


----------



## Grimfang (May 29, 2008)

Ya, it really just became a trolling tool.

Thanks a lot, Black Holegans!!

/jk


----------



## Eevee (May 29, 2008)

Little box at the bottom of the screen that nobody reads is serious business.


----------



## Aurali (May 29, 2008)

Was there any point to tags anyway? 

I'm just asking.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 29, 2008)

Eli said:


> Was there any point to tags anyway?
> 
> I'm just asking.



I believe it was to help improve the search function on vb.


----------



## LizardKing (May 29, 2008)

Eli said:


> Was there any point to tags anyway?
> 
> I'm just asking.



Just another AWESOME NEW VB3.7 FEATURE!!! like the myspace-style stuff. You could click on the tags to find other threads with the same tags.


----------



## Aurali (May 29, 2008)

of course... and when tags get abused... a feature becomes a liability :3


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 29, 2008)

that was good to get rid of. 

people were fucking with it and it was annoying.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 29, 2008)

Understood.


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2008)

Why not just limit it to the thread starter and staff? Then if they want to tag their own threads properly they can. If they abuse it then give 'em a spank or whatever.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 30, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Why not just limit it to the thread starter and staff? Then if they want to tag their own threads properly they can. If they abuse it then give 'em a spank or whatever.



I was actually going to leave it for the thread starters, but then people would cry unfairness on how the threads were tagged. So it's just limited to staff now.


----------



## Rhainor (May 30, 2008)

Does "staff" include us Mods?


----------



## yak (May 30, 2008)

Sometimes I prefer to get rid of the people.


----------



## net-cat (May 30, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Does "staff" include us Mods?


Go down to where the tags are. If you can still "Edit Tags," then yes.


----------



## Rhainor (Jun 1, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Go down to where the tags are. If you can still "Edit Tags," then yes.



That would be a "yes".

Took me a moment to find it, though.  This is the first board I've been on that had tags, aside from Yuku boards, where the tag box is at the top of the thread, and is a fair bit more obvious.

Now that I know where to look, though, we're good.


----------



## Emil (Jun 1, 2008)

This is why we cant have nice things =\


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jun 10, 2008)

I lost my account here some how named " LoinRocker " After one of these updates. lol

QQ But I do miss it hehe


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 10, 2008)

LoinRockerForever said:


> I lost my account here some how named " LoinRocker " After one of these updates.


I can merge the accounts.


----------



## Alex Cross (Jun 13, 2008)

Tags are only resourceful for finding things based on specific subjects -- plus it's keywords that can be fed to the search engine crawler bots and they retrieve data from the site to splash up as a search result (when someone types in those keywords). Nonetheless, removing the ability to add tags is a smart move.


----------



## jayhusky (Jun 15, 2008)

he one of the users tagged one of my threads with the tag "your thread title sucks"   

I wonder who?


----------



## MauEvig (Jul 1, 2008)

Uhm, does anyone mind telling me what a tag is? ^^; so I know what exactly it was that was lost. o.o;


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 2, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> Uhm, does anyone mind telling me what a tag is? ^^; so I know what exactly it was that was lost. o.o;



Look at the bottom of any thread page, between the last message on the page and the quick-reply box, and you'll see the tag bar.

Basically, we can enter keywords that describe the thread.  Users can then click on any of the tags (they become links once entered) to search for all threads with that tag.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 3, 2008)

lol I didn't even know you could do that until this thread. 

Oh well, nothing lost. Silly people.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 3, 2008)

furcity said:


> he one of the users tagged one of my threads with the tag "your thread title sucks"
> 
> I wonder who?


that would be me

probably because your thread's title sucked


----------



## TehSean (Jul 3, 2008)

Sooooooo since this action was taken on VB, how are tags going to be handled in FA? Are they going to be only alterable by the poster or what?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 3, 2008)

TehSean said:


> Sooooooo since this action was taken on VB, how are tags going to be handled in FA? Are they going to be only alterable by the poster or what?



Look in the suggestions area.


----------

